# Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de



## kuni (1. Okt. 2008)

Lohnt sich die Anschaffung des E-Books?


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de*

Hallo Kuni,

ich halte das für totalen Mumpitz. Wieder mal so eine tolle Lösung, um den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Lass bitte die Finger davon.

@all
Bitte hört damit auf an irgendwelche Wundermittel zu glauben. Es gibt sie nicht!!!!


----------



## matzeed7 (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de*

wenn es das geben würde dann würde der kaufpreis sicher anders ausfallen


----------



## karsten. (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de*

Hallo

www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de

liest sich wie Verschwörungstheorien

oder 

die immer wieder aufgewärmten original japanischen Wundermittel

die eigentlich die Welt verändern sollten

kann das nicht mal jemand für uns testen ?   

wohnt jemand in der Nähe von 19348 Wüsten- Buchholz

man könnte sich das mal aus der Nähe anschaun   



bitte !


mMn. :crazy 

wieder jemand der auf den Zug des Schnellengeldverdienens aufspringen will

schönabend


ich kann mir solange wie ich will wünschen das mir Nachts die Sonne scheint


----------



## Koipaar (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de*

Hallo,

lasst die Finger davon . Mein Nachbar hat das E-Book. Angeblich ist das Maß aller Dinge ein Sandfilter mit nachfolgender, ausreichend großer Pflanzzone. Damit soll (so der Autor) grundsätzlich jeder Koiteich absolut klar werden. Jede Form von Vorfilter, UV oder sonstiger Filterung hält er für eine Form von Geldmacherei der bösen Hersteller. Seine Meinung dazu sollte sich jeder selbst machen.

Gruß aus dem verregneten Rhein-Main-Gebiet


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de*

hi
@koiparr
schön das was man darüber erfahren darf. 
mir war auch schon klar, das die das rad nicht neu erfunden haben. 

ich hätte auch gerne einen kom. dazu gegeben aber da ich ja nicht weiß worum es ganau geht, hielt ich mich zurück.

eins versteh ich jetzt aber alledings nicht...

2 unsrer mods geben ihre koms dazu, ohne die filterung zu kennen...

warum steh ich dann fast alleine da wenn es um zb. solche themen wie da

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19298

geht????

diese thema ist vom prinzip nix anderes wie das hier...nur der hersteller ist etwas größer. 

verstehe die welt?


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de*

Hi,




> 2 unsrer mods geben ihre koms dazu, ohne die filterung zu kennen...



Vllt. weil es allgemein bekannt ist, das eher unseriös ist, wenn man erst zahlt und dann eine Antwort bekommt ..... 

Ist doch bei Nebenjobs genau so............... 




> Sie erhalten die Unterlagen für eine Schutzgebühr von XXXX EUR...........


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de*

hi olli
wahrscheinlich wirst du damit richtig liegen.


----------



## karsten. (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> eins versteh ich jetzt aber alledings nicht...
> 
> 2 unsrer mods geben ihre koms dazu, ohne die filterung zu kennen...
> 
> ...



eben nicht !


 


Lieber Jürgen

auch wenn es auf der Hompage von Jochen Hähnel
noch recht nebulös zugeht
ist sein Tun schon bekannt und wird überall eifrig diskutiert 
und
er ist kein Revolutionär er kocht auch nur mit Wasser  
ordentlich gebaut werden muss auch
wer das nicht will oder kann hat wieder verloren

die Grundlagen der Bewirtschaftung von Gartenteichen liegen u.a.
hier auch 

nur umsonst

von dem ebuch  allein wird weder ein falsch betriebener und noch falsch gebauter Koi-gülle-teich klar


schönen Vorfreitag

p.s.  ich dachte deine Mod-allergie hätte sich gebessert


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de*

moin karsten


> auch wenn es auf der Hompage von Jochen Hähnel
> noch recht nebulös zugeht
> ist sein Tun schon bekannt und wird überall eifrig diskutiert



das wußte ich gar nicht, wo denn?



> p.s. ich dachte deine Mod-allergie hätte sich gebessert



neeee 
habe ich doch gar nicht. das ist falsch rüber gekommen.


----------

